

How to build an RSS Reader? - hhimanshu

Hello there, I need a help. 
I want to build an RSS reader (or shall I call as RSS feed engine) to learn how it works.  
This purely for educational purposes.<p>I tried looking around the web and honestly could not found much material on the topic. In a nutshell, think of that I want to build something like feedly or Google Reader.<p>I do not get resources on how to build one. The closest I could get it<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rss.softwaregarden.com&#x2F;aboutrss.html
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;RSS
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Web_syndication
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.whatisrss.com&#x2F;<p>Could someone please guide me in this effort?
======
WalterSear
* Make a list of website rss feeds

* Retrieve the rss feeds from the websites

* Parse the rss feeds into a displayable format

